# Don't Be A Half Witt......



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

My love affair with Electronic watches is starting to get a little out of hand :shocking:

In addition to my second f300 which I'm expecting back from Paul tomorrow after a good hose down and bottom scrape  I picked this up from Parcleforce this morning having to pay the dreaded Customs Duty etc on it :shocking:

This is the first time they've picked me up so I suppose I can't complain - too much.

Anyway IMHO it's a cracker and I am delighted with it. It was sold as not working and unopened for years and I was concerned that the battery may have leaked and corroded the inside :fear: but luck was on my side. The battery had corroded but only a small amount of dry white deposit had leaked onto the plastic separating piece so the movement was unharmed. A new battery was fitted and it fired up immediately. It's a Wittnauer Rail Road Calibre 9154 ESA date unknown and it's quite small at 35mm dia with a 17mm strap but it suits my scrawny wrists perfectly.










It's face is a classic example of simple elegant design










The caseback is equally simple but not so easy to remove as can be seen by some previous scratches. The springbars are also a bit wonky probably having been bent to increase their very small clearance to the case



















The movement appears very clean as is functioning well so far










All in all a delightful little watch and if, as I suspect, I probably paid too much for it this will soon be forgotten as I continue to wear and enjoy it :inlove: :inlove:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb clear dial ...

I like it a lot..... ( If only it was 42mm  )


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I remember this one selling on eBay a few weeks back. Is this correct?

It certainly rings a bell if it was not this one. Nice watch, and, as Jason rightly points out, really easy to see the time.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I think I remember this one selling on eBay a few weeks back. Is this correct?
> 
> It certainly rings a bell if it was not this one. Nice watch, and, as Jason rightly points out, really easy to see the time.


Yes that's right - it's taken a little while to get here but worth the wait :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I need to improve my eBay Searches 

Would really like a balance wheel _electronic_ RR watch to compliment my _electric_ RRs....

Very nice Barry.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I need to improve my eBay Searches
> 
> Would really like a balance wheel _electronic_ RR watch to compliment my _electric_ RRs....
> 
> Very nice Barry.


The only real way to do this is to search in a very unspecific fashion and waste a lot of time in the process. You've got to search for "Hamilton" and sort through the dross of half a million new "Hamilton" Swatch watches. If you don't have time for that, do the search as I say, but just click the "auction only" tab. I find that most old watches that are interesting to buy are auction as opposed to buy it now. Obviously this is not a hard and fast rule, but will work most of the time. Here you go Paul - I'm giving away my secrets.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now that is very nice indeed! Don't you think some of to-day's makers should step back and take a look at designs like this, and the Timex Easy-readers and so on, and use the same principles in some of their modern designs :yes:

Wear it and ENJOY it :lol:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Heres a Q&D wrist shot to put it into context.....


----------

